# Best place to live for heat and business



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Basically we are still trying to decide where to live. We are being hosted by friends in Palm Dessert until we get settled. It's really hot here and we like that although a steady 80 degrees would be perfect. We would like to explore other parts of California (San Diego) and possibly somewhere in Arizona. We will be establishing a small business so we also want to make sure the state we choose is business friendly (reasonable taxes). 

Any recommendations on best cities and business environment? 

Best 

Gercan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gercan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically we are still trying to decide where to live. We are being hosted by friends in Palm Dessert until we get settled. It's really hot here and we like that although a steady 80 degrees would be perfect. We would like to explore other parts of California (San Diego) and possibly somewhere in Arizona. We will be establishing a small business so we also want to make sure the state we choose is business friendly (reasonable taxes).
> 
> ...


Don't be misled by the temperature -- it's a combination of the temperature and humidity that is important. A hundred at 10% humidity is just dandy; at 90% humidity its unpleasant.

If you want the best weather, San Diego is hard to beat. But I hope you're either very rich or very poor -- because that's the best place to be California.

If you just want low taxes, Nevada is the place to be.

Might help if you describe the business.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best area for your business might well depend on what sort of business you have in mind. California doesn't have the best reputation as far as business taxes go (and there are those pesky wild fires and earthquakes that some folks worry about  ).

IIRC Nevada has very low taxes, but is extremely sparsely settled, so might not be the best choice for certain types of businesses. I know lots of people (Europeans even) who love Texas - though there you have the occasional tornado to shake things up a bit and the local accent can be a "challenge" even to the native born.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Good points. We operate an Internet based company...highly specialised medical translation services so essentially we can go anywhere. What are the best neighborhoods to look at in San Diego? 

That being said I understand that it is best to incorporate your business in the state that the majority of your business is conducted. Can a corporation be registered in one state if you are in based in another? I
have a stack of books here on starting a business that we are in the process of digesting and haven't found the answer to that. 
Best.

Gercan


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

gercan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically we are still trying to decide where to live. We are being hosted by friends in Palm Dessert until we get settled. It's really hot here and we like that although a steady 80 degrees would be perfect. We would like to explore other parts of California (San Diego) and possibly somewhere in Arizona. We will be establishing a small business so we also want to make sure the state we choose is business friendly (reasonable taxes).
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a place to live where its hot and humid which is hot as He%^ move to the east coast of the US. I am in South Carolina and it is 107 degrees farenheit right now as I type this and muggy.(humid)


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

I think we like the dry heat best that's why we are considering the Palm Dessert area or Arizona although we don't know much about AZ. I think it might be too cool in the winter over on the coast.

Cheers

Gercan


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gercan said:


> I think we like the dry heat best that's why we are considering the Palm Dessert area or Arizona although we don't know much about AZ. I think it might be too cool in the winter over on the coast.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gercan


Whereabouts in AZ?


----------



## gercan (Feb 10, 2008)

Scottsdale, Sedona, Phoenix...really we need to get over there to look around. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

gercan said:


> Scottsdale, Sedona, Phoenix...really we need to get over there to look around. Do you have any recommendations?


Snottsdale/Phoenix (and 30 other places!) make up metropolitan Phoenix, a nightmare urban sprawl without a real central business district of shopping malls, spas and golf courses. It's often referred to hereabouts as "the Valley".

Sedona is beautiful but full of pasty white English tourists clutching their B&H and Daily Express.

Weather wise the valley is low desert with 9 months of beautiful weather and, right now, 3 months of bad weather -- the monsoon is in full swing. Sedona is high desert with snow in winter and a lack of oxygen for smokers.

As for your business, I presume communications is the only real necessity. Which probably only rules out an acre plot in the middle of nowhere.

Are you looking for urban or rural?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

tcscivic12 said:


> If you are looking for a place to live where its hot and humid which is hot as He%^ move to the east coast of the US. I am in South Carolina and it is 107 degrees farenheit right now as I type this and muggy.(humid)


:>) AL - nice and cozy, on its way to 110 in the shade, humidity 95 and rising, poolwater is to warm.

You do not have to incorporate at the location of your business. DE is fairly popular because of ease of process and taxation. Google secretary of state and the respective state. Most let you even download the necessary forms. Your concern should be city and county. Property zoned commercial does not mean it can be used for every business.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fat are you developing a sense of humor? Snottsdale - well done!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Fat are you developing a sense of humor? Snottsdale - well done!


It's full of bs-ing wannabes. Everyone knows the real money is in Paradise Valley.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As iis obvious once you have been there. I think Paradise Valley has the highest average annual earnings (or income) of any zip code in the US.


----------

